# Wedding pics



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

Having just posted a wedding pic on the engagement ring thread, I realized there must be other 'old marrieds' like myself and I would love to see the pics from your special day and maybe hear any good stories - where it was/ how long ago/ any wonderful surprises or funny stories?

Ours was in Clearwell Castle in England on May 25th 2003 - EXCEPT that we had already got married in November 2002 in The Elvis Chapel Las Vegas!! Unfortunately I don't have any digital pics from Vegas, but our Vicar in England is a family friend and was in on it and did a full ceremony for us in England - we had to pretend to sign a register!
My parents know, but my grandparents would go nuts if they found out!!

Here are a couple of pics from our 'proper' wedding again:
























http://img299.imageshack.us/img299/2421/weddingpic35tn.jpg


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

wow your proper wedding looks so amazing!

Actually, my husband and I are in the same boat, MY parents know we are married but other family members do not. We're planning an elaborate wedding overseas as well. We're thinking Taiwan because that is our heritage, but each day passes the more we just want it to be the 2 of us on a beautiful island somewhere.

There's something about sharing that special moment with your friends/family though...

Beautiful!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Great Pics!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

So, you want pictures of our weddings?







Did I understand that correctly...even if it was many years ago?

PS...GREAT wedding pics!!! Talk about looking/feeling like a princess!!!!


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

WOW! What a great place to take pictures. BEAUTIFUL Place and BEAUTIFUL Bride!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow!! Beautiful!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

You look gorgeous!! Those pictures are just stunning!


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Oh yay







Great pictures!!! I love posting wedding pictures, hehehe. 
Here are a couple of mine, and a link to hundreds more!!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

LOOOVE the Burberry Umbrella. I am a burberry junki. lol. I had my hubby convienced i only bought the fake stuff till a lady at his bank broke the news to him that mine were real. opps.









pretty pics both of you guys


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I just love wedding photos. You all look so lovely (and young).


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

http://amyandaustin.com/gallery/Wei-Tan_Wedding


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

WOW!!! These look like they should be in magazine - just gorgeous!!!!
Love the dress!

WHo else has pics - even old ones, sometimes the old ones are the best!


----------



## SNOWY (Oct 4, 2004)

absolutely georgeous pictures,
















I will see if I can scan some of my wedding.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 27 2005, 01:48 PM
> *LOOOVE the Burberry Umbrella. I am a burberry junki. lol. I had my hubby convienced i only bought the fake stuff till a lady at his bank broke the news to him. opps.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I was thinking the same thing about the umbrella! It adds just the right touch!

The photos are stunning!!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

Beautiful pictures!


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Beautiful pictures!!! Post more


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh my! Both of you have fantastic wedding photos. Styles have really changed. I notice that most people are wearing strapless. You would all laugh and laugh and laugh if you could see my photos from 27 years ago (anniv. this Friday 7/29). My husband and I had more and darker hair and were a whole lot thinner. LOL.

For the Burberry freak - my daughter was at the Burberry outlet in London yesterday. She is bringing goodies home. I can't wait!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jul 27 2005, 05:44 PM
> *Oh my!  Both of you have fantastic wedding photos.  Styles have really changed.  I notice that most people are wearing strapless.  You would all laugh and laugh and laugh if you could see my photos from 27 years ago (anniv. this Friday 7/29).  My husband and I had more and darker hair and were a whole lot thinner. LOL.
> 
> For the Burberry freak - my daughter was at the Burberry outlet in London yesterday.  She is bringing goodies home.  I can't wait!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85142*


[/QUOTE]

I noticed the wedding photos in our paper last Sunday and every single bride had a strapless dress... every one!!

Oh, the Burberry outlet... is that heaven or what!! Lucky you!!!


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by msmagnolia_@Jul 27 2005, 04:44 PM
> *For the Burberry freak - my daughter was at the Burberry outlet in London yesterday.  She is bringing goodies home.  I can't wait!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85142*


[/QUOTE]


Yes BUrberry freak here. I am soooo jelous can i put in an order with her? hehehe I just love the pattern it is so classic. I was really hoping for a new burberry pink purse for my birthday but hubby said no







I can't imagine why. lol

hope she had fun at the outlet.


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Those are all very beautiful pictures!


----------



## Boom Boom's Mom (Jul 27, 2004)

Here is a picture from our wedding May 18, 2003










I have a nasty headache and dont feel like moving these pictures to photo bucket, so you'll just have to click the link.

More Wedding Pictures

We got married the day after I graduated college.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Wow1! All the pics look beautiful


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

well my pics arent as nice...but it was very memorable. we were married at the swan hotel on disney property my mom took the pics...i didnt have a photographer there.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, soo many wonderful pictures, everyone looks great!!!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

The new additions are great, too. LadyM, did you go through Disney when you planned your wedding?


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Lady M... the pics are lovely!


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no..didnt go through disney..they were too expensive...found a wedding planner that did it at a few hotels







thanks


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

I love everyone's wedding pictures!! Ours weren't digitilized, so I would have to scan them in. We just had our 2nd year anniversary a month ago and now my hubby is leaving to go back to LA





















Only 2 months but after living together for the last year, it seems so hard
















We just keep telling ourselves that one day we will have normal lives (and be out of school) and live together....


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

I am LOVING this - it's so interesting to see the different styles, color schemes and dresses that people choose!
Keep them coming!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

I hope this works...
I cheated and put them all together...
Hope it is not too big.








These are 10 years old. I had trouble choosing...of course there was no digital, so I had to scan my proofs...
There are a few of my hubby and me, one of our party, and one ofmy sis and me...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by HollyHobbie_@Jul 27 2005, 01:48 PM
> *LOOOVE the Burberry Umbrella. I am a burberry junki. lol. I had my hubby convienced i only bought the fake stuff till a lady at his bank broke the news to him that mine were real. opps.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
My bf just bought me a Burberry purse for your 5yr "dating" (wish it was wedding) anniversary.. haha... I havent used it yet though... omg! I got these beds that are gonna be in my new online store for dogs that look like Burberry if you want to prove to your bf that you buy counterfits! haha..


dooly... where was your wedding??

I LOVE the black and white pics!! You guys are all giving me ideas for when I HOPEFULLY get married in the future! hehe...

Keep the pictures coming!!! I love them all! Cant wait for my own wedding!! You girls look BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Awww!! Great pics everyone!! I'm so jealous







Everyone I know is getting married within the next year...except for me







My bf sucks! Lol







Although I do have a coworker who insists on calliing me his 'work wife'...he brings me coffee and in the winter he brushes the snow off my car







It's a little creepy









Kodie, you're killing me! I have a countdown until your store opens







Congrats on your 5 yrs!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by scrappy_@Jul 28 2005, 12:18 AM
> *All the brides look so absolutely radient
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
My mom got married when she was 19. OMG! In her wedding pictures she looks like she is only 12! LOL


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Hi Kodie, thanks!! We got married in West Orange, NJ at a hall called Mayfair Farms. 
Hehe, the Burberry Umbrella was such a splurge, I bought it on the day of my wedding. We were supposed to have an outdoor garden wedding, but moved inside cause of the rain. I figured, it's Raining on my wedding day, i'm going to get a burberry umbrella gosh darn it.







haha



> _Originally posted by Kodie+Jul 28 2005, 08:02 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My bf just bought me a Burberry purse for your 5yr "dating" (wish it was wedding) anniversary.. haha... I havent used it yet though... omg! I got these beds that are gonna be in my new online store for dogs that look like Burberry if you want to prove to your bf that you buy counterfits! haha..


dooly... where was your wedding??

I LOVE the black and white pics!! You guys are all giving me ideas for when I HOPEFULLY get married in the future! hehe...

Keep the pictures coming!!! I love them all! Cant wait for my own wedding!! You girls look BEAUTIFUL!















<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=85283
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

it rained on my wedding day t oand I didn't get a burberry umbrella...then again where my parents lived umm itw as abut 4 hour from anyplace to get one at. hehe

and it was 10 years ago I didn't know what burberry was then


----------



## Quincymom (Oct 17, 2004)

Oh everyone looks so beautiful! I just love pictures--keep them coming!


----------



## dooly (Nov 12, 2004)

Found 2 more you all will appreciate. We had a small reception in my husband's hometown after we got back from the honeymoon. I used the oppty to take some pics with Stitch


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Awww...whats a wedding without your dog??!!??







Great pics!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Wow! All of the wedding photos are just gorgeous!. What BEAUTIFUL brides! Dooly, ok your pictures are all great but my favorites are the ones with Stitch! A true Maltese mommy here









Ok, I was married 100 years ago the first time, but I never had the Cinderella wedding. I remarried 3 1/2 years ago and had a smallist wedding with 50 of our closest family and friends. I have attached a couple of pictures of us here. I hope it works. We are so very happy.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Sassy's Mommy, Awww, what nice pics. You were a pretty bride!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Great pics!!!!


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

Gorgeous! I loved all the photos and everyone looked so beautiful. I can't wait till I get married - now if I only find the person I want to spend the rest of my life with.

I already picked out my ring but my bf keeps telling me that HE is paying so HE gets to pick it out. I also have a church and banquet hall picked out. It's actually a castle here in Toronto but very reasonably priced. I don't even know why I am planning since at this rate...I am never getting married.

One of my friends is getting married so I am "pretending" that I am doing the research for him


----------



## rubyjeansmom (Jan 6, 2005)

Gosh-I completely missed this thread back in July







-- I'm glad it came back up-everyone's wedding pictures are gorgeous!!!! Beautiful brides. 
Dooly~the rain made your pictures extra special--something about them in the rain--and I agree that umbrella is awesome!!


----------



## Maltese Adora-Belle (Jan 23, 2005)

Great Pictures Everyone. Thanks for posting. I love to look at pictures. You all
look beautiful and happy.


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CharmyPoo_@Oct 8 2005, 06:31 PM
> *Gorgeous!  I loved all the photos and everyone looked so beautiful.  I can't wait till I get married - now if I only find the person I want to spend the rest of my life with.
> 
> I already picked out my ring but my bf keeps telling me that HE is paying so HE gets to pick it out.  I also have a church and banquet hall picked out.  It's actually a castle here in Toronto but very reasonably priced.  I don't even know why I am planning since at this rate...I am never getting married.
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Ohhhh...I am sure you will get married very soon. I wouldn't stress out about this so much. However, I was worried about it too when I was about 22 yrs old --- I felt like my husband and I had been together forever (since we were 18). He felt that he was still young at 22 while I was beginning to feel very old :new_Eyecrazy: . I made a haste decision and went to med school across the country from him. He ended up proposing a few months after I started med school. We had a long distance relationship for next 3 years half of which we were engaged and then were married 2 years ago (while still living apart). Anyways, long story, but the point is -- is that you can't worry too much about it but you do need to talk about it with your bf. My husband had to make the decision for himself and unfortunately he decided after I left







. I am sure it will work out for you!!!


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Kallie/Catcher's Mom_@Oct 8 2005, 07:58 PM
> *Sassy's Mommy, Awww, what nice pics. You were a pretty bride!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=107807*


[/QUOTE]


Thank you very much. It was a very special day for me.


----------



## Deanna (Jan 14, 2005)

I am such a sucker for weddings. Everyone looks beautiful and happy!

This is one of my favorite photos-- We were waiting for the photographer to reload his camera, and my dad caught this one with his digital camera.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Great photos!! Nice to see all of you too.


----------



## Vikki and Audrey (Jan 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Deanna_@Oct 10 2005, 09:04 AM
> *I am such a sucker for weddings. Everyone looks beautiful and happy!
> 
> This is one of my favorite photos-- We were waiting for the photographer to reload his camera, and my dad caught this one with his digital camera.*


Sometimes the 'unposed' ones come out best! Love the flowers - I had some of them in my bouquet too - so pretty!


----------



## Baxter and Wally's Mom (Aug 18, 2005)

Ok, never though I would post my own pic, but in is from 1976. I was young and skinny. This was the only one I had scanned and saved. No digital in the old days!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

since i'm clearly not married... but felt left out....




















btw, all of your pictures? gorgeous.


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Jess, you're a doll! And hes pretty cute too


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

oh, just wanted to add.. that was me & my date before homecoming a few weeks ago.


----------



## 020202 (Jan 26, 2005)

Such wonderful pictures. I love sharing wedding pictures, I could look at wedding pictures all day long, this is a great thread.

Here's mine. We had a Victorian Wedding in a Civil War Bed and Breakfast.


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

Aww this thread is beautiful and so are all of you and your pictures, i hope to in the future add one of mine, becuase im not marreid yet





















.


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

I don't have any of my wedding pictuers on my computer. But, if you want to see my enagagement pics, take a look...
http://www.reflectiveimagesphotography.com/engagements.html


----------



## scottchelf (Sep 25, 2004)

Gregory Scott Chelf & Traci Lynn Mitchell.... Date of marriage: January 10, 2001

Scott age 21, Traci age 28


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

All these wedding pictures are truly beautiful, thank you all for sharing your treasured memories with us, I have thoroughly enjoyed looking at each and every one. They are all so very special


----------



## Brooks (Jun 27, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Scoobydoo_@Oct 23 2005, 09:59 PM
> *All these wedding pictures are truly beautiful, thank you all for sharing your treasured memories with us, I have thoroughly enjoyed looking at each and every one. They are all so very special
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


Me too!


----------

